# Plastisol transfers made up of individual letters?



## Golfer4588 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I am looking to start a new business making custom t shirts.
I would like to use plastisol transfers.
The problem I have is that every t shirt needs to be unique.
The t shirts are only ever going to be made from letters and dots.
Is it possible to purchase plastisol transfers made up of individual letters and dots that I could peel off and stick on to another sheet to create my designs? 
For example
A sheet of dots, sheet of A’s, sheet of B’s and so on.
Sorry if this is a silly question but I am very new to this!
Any help would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks

Richard


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Stahls has them.....


----------



## Golfer4588 (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh that's great!

Many thanks


----------

